# GoodReader et les photos.



## Rototo104 (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Je me pose cette question: est il possible de visionner ses photos stockées sur box le service de stockage en ligne, le Dropbox Like) avec l'app GoodReader ?

Je sais qu'il est possible d'accéder à notre contenu Box (ou Dropbox) via GoodReader, mais, dans ce cas, GoodReader télécharge-t-il intégralement les photos avant de les visionner ou y a-t-il une sorte d'aperçu qui permet de visionner ses photos avec fluidité ?

Un possesseur de GoodReader et d'un compte Box pourrait il essayer et me répondre ?

Merci par avance ;-)


----------



## Lauange (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

Oui, tu peux consulter un compte dropbox avec goodreader. Pour voir les photos, il faut les synchroniser et goodreader les téléchargés alors. Par contre, elles n'apparaissent pas sous forme de vignettes mais comme fichiers. 

Voilà.


----------



## Rototo104 (10 Octobre 2012)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre. 

S j'ai bien compris, je perds alors l'avantage des photos stockées en ligne puisque GoodReader les telecharge. 

Je cherche en faite une alternative à l'app officielle du service Box. Celle ci telecharge la photo quand je veux la visionner, et quand je passe à la suivante, il la telecharge... Bref, il stream pas, il download en local. 

Je recherche une app qui pourra streamer les photos, pour que la lecture soit fluide.  

Si quelqu'un en connaît une, je suis preneur ;-)


----------

